# YouTube App Coming To PSVita Soon



## masterchan777 (Jun 1, 2012)

YouTube will be available as a free downloadable application via the PlayStation Store for PSVita this late June.












Source


----------



## GameWinner (Jun 1, 2012)

Damn I was too late!


----------



## Fluto (Jun 1, 2012)

They took their time


----------



## RupeeClock (Jun 1, 2012)

Finally, something that they should have launched with seeing as they're trying to compete with the iPhone.


----------



## Satangel (Jun 1, 2012)

About fricking time. When I heard it didn't support this natively I was like:


----------



## BrightNeko (Jun 1, 2012)

now it just needs a twitch TV app and it can replace my laptop


----------



## chris888222 (Jun 1, 2012)

Finally some YouTube on handheld


----------



## lokomelo (Jun 1, 2012)

Thats good news!!! But I dont care if I can or cannot watch videos as long as I got good (and many) games (that is not the case yet)


----------



## Lucifer666 (Jun 1, 2012)

Now it's time for Nintendo to get real.
The closest thing we've ever had to YouTube on a Nintendo system was Flipnote Hatena. (Which WAS fun, but it's still not YouTube)


----------



## giavol (Jun 1, 2012)

finally a reason to recharge my vita


----------



## heartgold (Jun 1, 2012)

Available only in specific countries lol Not all of EU is included.


*The You Tube application for PS Vita will be available from the PlayStation Store in the following You Tube serviced territories:

Australia, Belgium, Czech Republic, France, Germany, Hungary, India, Ireland, Israel, Italy, Netherlands, New Zealand, Poland, Russia, Saudi Arabia, South Africa, Spain, Sweden, United Arab Emirates, United Kingdom, United/


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 1, 2012)

>Youtube app comes to Vita
>People complain it wasn't soon enough.

Seriously people. It's still getting one sooner than its competition.


----------



## FireGrey (Jun 1, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> >Youtube app comes to Vita
> >People complain it wasn't soon enough.
> 
> Seriously people. It's still getting one sooner than its competition.


Why should everything matter in relation to the competition?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 1, 2012)

FireGrey said:


> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> > >Youtube app comes to Vita
> ...



Because everyone is fucking bitching about getting a free (and very wanted) app when, in comparison to its "competitor", it's getting it much sooner.

People honestly only bring out the "why is everything about the competition" argument when they know they kinda lost.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 1, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> People honestly only bring out the "why is everything about the competition" argument when they know they kinda lost.


Indeed.

I'm pretty sure that if it was the 3DS getting a Youtube app, everybody would pull out their vuvuzelas and play the Nintendo Anthem, but since it's the Vita, everybody's just chanting "oh, it should've been a feature since Vita launched" or "Why do we always have to engage in fan wars?".

Saying that one company has a certain app in their store and the other doesn't is establishing facts, not "always talking about the competition".


----------



## Janthran (Jun 1, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> > People honestly only bring out the "why is everything about the competition" argument when they know they kinda lost.
> ...


I was unaware that there was a Nintendo Anthem.
Also, Sony focuses more on features, Nintendo focuses more on games.
Youtube should have been a feature a long time ago, and I don't expect Nintendo to release it at all.


----------



## Hop2089 (Jun 1, 2012)

Better late than never.  Now if they can get the original PS classics compatability and not that streaming stuff in the other topic.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 1, 2012)

Janthran said:


> I was unaware that there was a Nintendo Anthem.
> Also, Sony focuses more on features, Nintendo focuses more on games.
> Youtube should have been a feature a long time ago, and I don't expect Nintendo to release it at all.



Unfortunately Sony focuses on both games _and _features so I guess you're shit out of luck.

Like people keep saying that argument but if it was true at all, the Vita and PS3 would be getting shit releases. Before you say "Well the Vita is" I suggest checking your 3DS release schedule and see the number of quality games each console is getting per month.


----------



## FireGrey (Jun 1, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> > People honestly only bring out the "why is everything about the competition" argument when they know they kinda lost.
> ...


Wow Vita fanboys sure do love to cry about things a lot.
Anyway Youtube is designed to be a PC experience and mobile/portables should just use saved videos.
And the Vita is supposed to be this All-in-One handheld which is why people are complaining that it's coming too late.


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Jun 1, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> FireGrey said:
> 
> 
> > Guild McCommunist said:
> ...



perhaps this will force Nintendo hurry up and develop a Youtube app of their own, eh maybe not...


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 1, 2012)

FireGrey said:


> Anyway Youtube is designed to be a PC experience and mobile/portables should just use saved videos.
> And the Vita is supposed to be this All-in-One handheld which is why people are complaining that it's coming too late.



Um that's not the case at all.

Every device is an "all in one" handheld nowadays but there's never as much bitching. Both handhelds do Netflix, browse the web, play games, and play music. Difference is just that the Vita does it better so people complain more. When Nintendo puts features on something it's "extra goodies" but when Sony does it's them "forgetting to make a gaming device" or some other bullshit.


----------



## AlanJohn (Jun 1, 2012)

Can't wait until they find an exploit in it.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 1, 2012)

FireGrey said:


> Wow Vita fanboys sure do love to cry about things a lot.


> Points out inconvenient fact.
> Gets called a fanboy.

Well done, FireGrey. 

Let's straighten things up, shall we? Vita was designed as a powerhouse from the start - it was meant to be a device heavily relying on its connectivity, not just games, hence 3G, GPS, Bluetooth and WiFi. It's meant to be used not just for gaming but also other things - on the Vita, things like streaming are an everyday comodity. It's no suprise that it's getting a Youtube application - late, but it does and I'm willing to wager it will work beautifuly on the famous Vita screen.


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 1, 2012)

If Nintendo makes a a youtube app, it better be in 3d.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 1, 2012)

KingVamp said:


> If Nintendo makes a a youtube app, it better be in 3d.



If there's that many 3D videos and even then, I think they'd have to be fixed or whatever to work for the 3D on the 3DS. I'm just guessing though.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 1, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> KingVamp said:
> 
> 
> > If Nintendo makes a a youtube app, it better be in 3d.
> ...


I think it should be a feature, seeing that the 3DS supports it. That said, I'm not sure what I'd pick - 3D or a larger, crystal clear and crisp screen.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jun 1, 2012)

Heh, they add one right after I complained about it in the Nico-Nico thread. Although if I were Sony, I would save this announcement for E3.


KingVamp said:


> If Nintendo makes a a youtube app, it better be in 3d.


Nintendo can't make one. Google would have to but that would mean them becoming a registered developer, making an app and then publishing it on the eShop. Which is pretty unlikely unless Nintendo pushes it for it.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 1, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> > KingVamp said:
> ...



I've already picked the latter honestly.

But really I doubt you'd go to Youtube to see 3D videos more than like... cats doing cat things or to listen to that He-Man Says Hey video about 50 times.


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Jun 1, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > Guild McCommunist said:
> ...



I wonder if someone could upload a 3D film set it as private and then access it via 3DS.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 1, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > Guild McCommunist said:
> ...


Well, yeah - it is a gimmick. I think it's more comfortable to watch video on a "better screen" too, so I suppose the latter sounds like a better option to me.

I've tried Youtube 3D several times but none of the techniques that do not require glasses works for me, so I just ended up hurting my eyes. 

...now that I think about it, Vita's perfectly capable of Youtube 3D as well - all you need is red/cyan glasses...


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 1, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> I've already picked the latter honestly.


Youdidn'tsay.gif


Foxi4 said:


> ...now that I think about it, Vita's perfectly capable of Youtube 3D as well - all you need is red/cyan glasses...


Yeah it red/cyan all over it and you have to have glasses. Not even such how well that would work with
the psv screen.

I kinda talking to the people who only got a 3ds right now. That and the 3d is awesome.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 1, 2012)

KingVamp said:


> Yeah it red/cyan all over it and you have to have glasses. Not even such how well that would work with
> the psv screen.
> 
> I kinda talking to the people who only got a 3ds right now. That and the 3d is awesome.



Well it'd be shit 3D but who honestly cares for Youtube videos.

Also OLED > 3D all day every day. THIS WAS MORE OF A JAB AND NOT A CONVERSATION STARTER.

But on another note, I kinda hope this isn't some "limited" Youtube app like practically every other mobile device. Tons of Youtube apps won't even let you access songs on Youtube (like just full songs with usually nothing more than the album cover or a slideshow of the band as the video). Really bugs me.


----------



## Janthran (Jun 1, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Janthran said:
> 
> 
> > I was unaware that there was a Nintendo Anthem.
> ...


I didn't mean Vita doesn't focus on games, I meant that they focus more on features than Nintendo do.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 1, 2012)

Janthran said:


> I didn't mean Vita doesn't focus on games, I meant that they focus more on features than Nintendo do.



Sorry, the way you wrote it made it seem like each company sacrificed games for features or vice versa.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jun 1, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Like people keep saying that argument but if it was true at all, the Vita and PS3 would be getting shit releases. Before you say "Well the Vita is" I suggest checking your 3DS release schedule and see the number of quality games each console is getting per month.


*Upcoming 3DS games:*
[xml]Animal Crossing 3DS
Bravely Default: Flying Fairy
Castlevania: Lords of Shadow - Mirror of Fate
Culdcept
Devil Summoner: Soul Hackers
Dragon Quest Monsters: Terry's Wonderland 3D
E.X. Troopers
Epic Mickey: Power of Illusion
Etrian Odyssey IV: Legend of the Giant God
Fantasy Life
Guild01
Guild02
Harvest Moon: A New Beginning
Heroes of Ruin
Kaio: King Of Pirates
Kingdom Hearts 3D: Dream Drop Distance
LEGO Batman 2: DC Super Heroes
Little Battlers eXperience: Explosive Boost
Luigi's Mansion 2
Medabots 7: Kabuto Version & Kuwagata Version
Monster Hunter 4
Monster Hunter Tri G
New Super Mario Bros. 2
NightSky
Paper Mario 3DS
Professor Layton and the Mask of Miracle
Professor Layton VS Ace Attorney
Project X Zone
Rabbids Rumble
Rhythm Thief & the Emperor's Treasure
RollerCoaster Tycoon 3D
Samurai Warriors Chronicles 2nd
Shin Megami Tensei 4
Skylanders Giants
Sonic & All-Stars Racing Transformed
Super Smash Bros.
Taiko no Tatsujin: Little Dragon and the Mysterious Orb (Rhythm)
Theatrhythm Final Fantasy
Time Travelers
Unchained Blades [/xml]

*Upcoming Vita games:*
[xml]COD Vita (vaporware, no other details?)
Gravity Rush
LittleBigPlanet
Metal Gear Solid HD Collection
New Little King's Story
Shin Megami Tensei: Persona 4 Golden  (port)
Silent Hill: Book of Memories
Sly Cooper: Thieves In Time (same as PS3 game)
Street Fighter X Tekken	[/xml]

_*One*_ of these platforms has a much better upcoming game library (and current) than the other one. And that is only the beginning. There's bound to be much more games announced at E3.


----------



## emigre (Jun 1, 2012)

GBAtemp in unable to discuss a Sony thread without resorting to fanboyism shocker!


----------



## Flame (Jun 1, 2012)

giavol said:


> finally a reason to recharge my vita


If that's a reason, damn the vita must suck.


----------



## Mushkin (Jun 1, 2012)

Not the greatest of consoles


----------



## giavol (Jun 1, 2012)

Flame said:


> giavol said:
> 
> 
> > finally a reason to recharge my vita
> ...


Well to be fair it has a great, big screen. Great for collecting dust on my desk.And the quadcore in it is great, at least i heard so.


----------



## Gullwing (Jun 1, 2012)

Sure Vita lacks (quite a lot) with it's current game lineup.... Who am I kidding? Sony handhelds always sucked with decent game lineups but Nintendo could surely learn a lesson from Sony. A Youtube app for the 3DS is extremely requested by fans. What does Nintendo have to lose by having a partnership with Google for an app?


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 1, 2012)

soulx said:


> _*very incomplete list*_


You wanted to say:

*Upcomming Vita Games:*
Street Fighter X Tekken
Resistance: Burning Skies
Metal Gear Solid HD Collection
Super Monkey Ball
Persona 4: The Golden
Jack and Daxter HD Collection
Mortal Kombat
Call of Duty (Working Title)
Phantasy Star Online 2
LittleBigPlanet
Time Travellers
Madden '13
Killzone
Dust154
Final Fantasy X HD
New Little King's Story
Warrior's Lair
Inafune's Secret Project
Lego Batman 2
Zone of Enders HD
Bioshock (Working Title)
Disgaea 3
Silent Hill: Book of Memories
Gravity Rush
Sly Cooper: Thieves in Time
Sound Shapes (Jonathan Mak and Deadmau5 co-operation)
Oddworld: Stranger's Wrath HD
Virtue's Last Reward
Ragnarok Odyssey
Oddworld: Munch's Oddysee
Dragon's Crown
Dungeon Defenders
Marvel Pinball
Shoot Many Robots
Pocket War
Jet Set Radio
Sonic & All-Stars: Transformed
Spy Hunter
FIFA 13
When Vikings Attack
...and more, I really don't feel like typing.

Just thought I should correct you, you seem to be misinformed.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 1, 2012)

Gullwing said:


> Sure Vita lacks (quite a lot) with it's current game lineup.... Who am I kidding? Sony handhelds always sucked with decent game lineups but Nintendo could surely learn a lesson from Sony. A Youtube app for the 3DS is extremely requested by fans. What does Nintendo have to lose by having a partnership with Google for an app?



In all honesty I liked the PSP line up more than the DS. It had plenty of games and they certainly felt much higher quality.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 1, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Gullwing said:
> 
> 
> > Sure Vita lacks (quite a lot) with it's current game lineup.... Who am I kidding? Sony handhelds always sucked with decent game lineups but Nintendo could surely learn a lesson from Sony. A Youtube app for the 3DS is extremely requested by fans. What does Nintendo have to lose by having a partnership with Google for an app?
> ...


I too thought that the PSP had no good games at all compared to the DS.

...and then I bought a PSP and stood corrected.


----------



## Fibrizo (Jun 1, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> soulx said:
> 
> 
> > _*very incomplete list*_
> ...



So the vita is full of ports ?


----------



## emigre (Jun 1, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> > Gullwing said:
> ...



I bought a PSP and was filled with regret and shame.

Regret and shame over not buying one earlier than I did.




Fibrizo said:


> So the vita is full of ports ?



Hi Valwin!


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 1, 2012)

Ok, even I have to say some you guys are hating on vita a bit too much.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 1, 2012)

emigre said:


> Fibrizo said:
> 
> 
> > So the vita is full of ports ?
> ...


I was about to say that.


----------



## Gullwing (Jun 1, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Gullwing said:
> 
> 
> > Sure Vita lacks (quite a lot) with it's current game lineup.... Who am I kidding? Sony handhelds always sucked with decent game lineups but Nintendo could surely learn a lesson from Sony. A Youtube app for the 3DS is extremely requested by fans. What does Nintendo have to lose by having a partnership with Google for an app?
> ...


I also used to believed that but I got more "attached" to certain DS games. Sure the DS has 10 times the shovelware PSP has but I truly believe that the DS has better games. Well that's quite a personal opinion. There cannot be "right" or "wrong" since everyone enjoys different types of games. I'm an RPG fan myself


----------



## emigre (Jun 1, 2012)

PSP RPGs>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>..DS RPGs IMO.

Not including Crisis Core and Birth By Sleep because they're shit.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jun 1, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> soulx said:
> 
> 
> > _*very incomplete list*_
> ...


*Blue:* HD Ports, *Red:* Multiplats where the Vita version doesn't pose a significant advantage or is downgraded, *Green:* PSN games, may still be good are most definitely shorter than a full retail game (I excluded most eShop games from the 3DS list for this reason), *Purple*: Sports titles that are generally the same each year and _release_ on every platform and also fall under ports (also why I excluded them from the 3DS list).

*Upcoming Vita Games:*
Street Fighter X Tekken
Resistance: Burning Skies *already released*
*Metal Gear Solid HD Collection*
Super Monkey Ball
*Persona 4: The Golden*
*Jack and Daxter HD Collection*
Mortal Kombat *already released*
Call of Duty (Working Title) *vapourware*
Phantasy Star Online 2
LittleBigPlanet
Time Travellers
*Madden '13*
Killzone *vaporware*
Dust154 - not a game
*Final Fantasy X HD*
New Little King's Story
Warrior's Lair
Inafune's Secret Project
Lego Batman 2
*Zone of Enders HD*
Bioshock (Working Title) *vapourware*
*Disgaea 3* *already released and is a port*
Silent Hill: Book of Memories
Gravity Rush
*Sly Cooper: Thieves in Time*
*Sound Shapes (Jonathan Mak and Deadmau5 co-operation)*
*Oddworld: Stranger's Wrath HD*
*Virtue's Last Reward*
Ragnarok Odyssey
*Oddworld: Munch's Oddysee*
Dragon's Crown
*Dungeon Defenders*
*Marvel Pinball*
*Shoot Many Robots*
Pocket War *already released and is an AR title.*
*Jet Set Radio*
Sonic & All-Stars: Transformed
Spy Hunter
*FIFA 13*
*When Vikings Attack*
So when all is said and done, the Vita only has about 11 exclusive notable upcoming games that aren't ports?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 1, 2012)

emigre said:


> PSP RPGs>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>..DS RPGs IMO.
> 
> Not including Crisis Core and Birth By Sleep because they're shit.



Dissidia does beat like any DS RPG all day everyday. Like it's literally one of my favorite games ever.


----------



## emigre (Jun 1, 2012)

soulx really is a tedious fanboy.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jun 1, 2012)

emigre said:


> soulx really is a tedious fanboy.


More like an objective user that will acknowledge the fact that the Vita's upcoming library is sub-par at best and that Sony needs to do something about it.


----------



## emigre (Jun 1, 2012)

soulx said:


> More like an *objective user *that will acknowledge the fact that the Vita's upcoming library is sub-par at best and that Sony needs to do something about it.



Let's be blunt. We all know that's bollocks. To make you feel better, I am actually planning to pick up a 3DS.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jun 1, 2012)

emigre said:


> soulx said:
> 
> 
> > More like an *objective user *that will acknowledge the fact that the Vita's upcoming library is sub-par at best and that Sony needs to do something about it.
> ...


Oh emigre, I feel _so much_ better at the fact that you're joining the cult of Nintendo.

I might have a slight bias towards Nintendo platforms but I can still remain objective towards the other platforms (which I generally am aside from a couple jabs at the Vita).


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 1, 2012)

Because 3DS's library is *not* full of ports:


Legend of Zelda: OOT 3D *Remake*
Rayman 3D *Port*
Starfox64 3D *Port*
Bit.Trip Saga *Port*
BlazBlue: Continuum Shift II *Port*
Zero Escape: Virtue's Last Reward *Multiplat*
Monster Hunter 3G *Port*
Myst *Port*
Rayman Origins *Multiplat*
Devil Survivor: OverClocked *Port*
Street Fighter 4 *Port*
Time Travellers *Multiplat*
Splinter Cell 3D *Port*
Class of Heroes 3DS *Port*
Combat Giants: Dinosaurs 3D *Port*
de Blob 2 *Port*
Metal Gear Solid: Snake Eater 3D *Remake*

Shall I carry on or is that about enought for now?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 1, 2012)

soulx said:


> I might have a slight bias towards Nintendo platforms



Understatement of the century.

If prowler was still here I'd love for him to make an "8" blog post.


----------



## emigre (Jun 1, 2012)

soulx said:


> Oh emigre, I feel _so much_ better at the fact that you're joining the cult of Nintendo.
> 
> I might have a *slight bias* towards Nintendo platforms but I can still *remain objective* towards the other platforms (which I generally am aside from a couple jabs at the Vita).



Contradiction. Neutrality is central to objectivity. An slight or innate bias is not healthy in judging an issue or a product. As illustrated by your half arsed list of Vita games.


----------



## heartgold (Jun 1, 2012)

Does it matter what handheld has the most ports, the fact both these consoles are missing breathtaking games save one or two titles makes them both suck.

I hope youtube experience is smooth on the vita.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jun 1, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Because 3DS's library is *not* full of ports:
> Legend of Zelda: OOT 3D *Remake*
> Rayman 3D *Port*
> Starfox64 3D *Port*
> ...


Except none of those games were on the 3DS upcoming games list. And multiplats as long as they're specifically for handhelds and not console downports are fine. I only noted them on the Vita's list to say that those games wouldn't motivate one to get a Vita over a 3DS as they're on both systems although they still count as part of both system's libraries (aside from Rayman which wasn't at the list).



emigre said:


> soulx said:
> 
> 
> > Oh emigre, I feel _so much_ better at the fact that you're joining the cult of Nintendo.
> ...


It is impossible to be completely objective as everyone is inherently biased.

When I compare the two platforms, I try to avoid prejudice in my arguments. I acknowledge that the Vita has vastly superior hardware to the 3DS and better functionality outside of gaming (and online) but I also will say that the 3DS has a larger and superior game library. Arguing otherwise is silly.


----------



## emigre (Jun 1, 2012)

heartgold said:


> *Does it matter what handheld has the most ports,* the fact both these consoles are missing breathtaking games save one or two titles makes them both suck.
> 
> I hope youtube experience is smooth on the vita.



Yes, yes it does. I like original content.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 1, 2012)

heartgold said:


> Does it matter what handheld has the most ports, the fact both these consoles are missing breathtaking games save one or two titles makes them both suck.
> 
> I hope youtube experience is smooth on the vita.


The most sensible post from the least expected source. =P

We'll see what's cooking after E3, until then, both platforms are lukewarm.


----------



## emigre (Jun 1, 2012)

soulx said:


> It is impossible to be completely objective as everyone is inherently biased.
> 
> When I compare the two platforms, I try to avoid prejudice in my arguments. I acknowledge that the Vita has vastly superior hardware to the 3DS and better functionality outside of gaming (and online) but I also will say that the 3DS has a larger and superior game library. Arguing otherwise is silly.



Exactly why the majority of people's comments should be taken with a pinch of salt. Your innate bias has judged you ability to judge the Vita.

The 3DS library has had more time to mature and time for games to be announced. A fairer comparison of the 3Ds and Vita's library is to compare what was available at the period of each console's lifespan.

EDIT: to clarify muself innit.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 1, 2012)

@[member='soulx']

Except that was not my point. My point was that both libraries have ports and it's not a reason to hate on either platform, so it should not be a reason to dismiss upcoming titles.

Ocarina of Time was a nasty remake and it's still one of the most praised 3DS titles. Stop nagging.


----------



## heartgold (Jun 1, 2012)

emigre said:


> heartgold said:
> 
> 
> > *Does it matter what handheld has the most ports,* the fact both these consoles are missing breathtaking games save one or two titles makes them both suck.
> ...



My point was instead of counting ports/remakes for each console like fangirls, look at the original titles and you'll see nothing is outstanding. Both these handhelds are lacking so far.


----------



## emigre (Jun 1, 2012)

heartgold said:


> My point was instead of counting ports/remakes for each console like fangirls, look at the original titles and you'll see nothing is outstanding. Both these handhelds are lacking so far.









A masterpiece.

Something about eye and the beholder and beauty.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jun 1, 2012)

emigre said:


> Exactly why the majority of people's comments should be taken with a pinch of salt. Your innate bias has judged you ability to judge the Vita.
> 
> The 3DS library has had more time to mature and time for games to be announced. A fairer comparison of the 3Ds and Vita's library is to compare what was available at the period of each console's lifespan.
> 
> EDIT: to clarify muself innit.


My entire point with comparing the libraries was to say that Sony needed to announce more games for the Vita. Obviously given the amount of time the 3DS has been out, it will have the superior library but that should be obvious. I suppose I should wait until E3 to see if they announce anything but given the Vita's recent sales, the situation is rather dire for Sony.

This post is relevant to @Foxi4 too.



heartgold said:


> My point was instead of counting ports/remakes for each console like fangirls, look at the original titles and you'll see nothing is outstanding. Both these handhelds are lacking so far.


No shit, one of them has been out for a year while the other was only for a couple of months. Obviously there won't be many killer apps. They both do have their fair share of good games and to say that both handhelds are lacking at this point in their lifespan is silly.


----------



## emigre (Jun 1, 2012)

soulx said:


> My entire point with comparing the libraries was to say that Sony needed to announce more games for the Vita. Obviously given the amount of time the 3DS has been out, it will have the superior library but that should be obvious. I suppose I should wait until E3 to see if they announce anything but given the Vita's recent sales, the situation is rather dire for Sony.
> 
> This post is relevant to @Foxi4 too.



Express your point more effectively in a manner where you don't come across as a bias fanboy. The list for upcoming PSV games you posted, was clearly half arsed.


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 1, 2012)

Gees. We went from talking about a You tube app to talking about system lineups. :/

Tbh, I wounldn't mind few of those (enhanced)ports/remakes. One game specially(which you probably can guess).


----------



## lokomelo (Jun 1, 2012)

Why are we talking about 3DS on "YouTube App Coming To PSVita Soon"?

I dont know who started this but talk about 3DS here is useless.

Every time 3DS vs Vita fight comes up the same arguments appear: "Vita has no games", "3DS has no power"

There are people here playing specialist but has not buyed a Vita yet.


----------



## emigre (Jun 1, 2012)

KingVamp said:


> Gees. We went from talking about a You tube app to talking about system lineups. :/
> 
> Tbh, I wounldn't mind few of those (enhanced)ports/remakes. One game specially(which you probably can guess).



Disgaea 3 is utter shit. I regret the money I wasted on it.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jun 1, 2012)

emigre said:


> soulx said:
> 
> 
> > My entire point with comparing the libraries was to say that Sony needed to announce more games for the Vita. Obviously given the amount of time the 3DS has been out, it will have the superior library but that should be obvious. I suppose I should wait until E3 to see if they announce anything but given the Vita's recent sales, the situation is rather dire for Sony.
> ...


That list was composed solely from IGN's upcoming Vita games list. I posted all the games that were worth a damn (not shovelware) and Foxi4 found a couple more.


----------



## emigre (Jun 1, 2012)

IGN are shit.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 1, 2012)

soulx said:


> My entire point with comparing the libraries was to say that Sony needed to announce more games for the Vita. Obviously given the amount of time the 3DS has been out, it will have the superior library but that should be obvious. I suppose I should wait until E3 to see if they announce anything but given the Vita's recent sales, the situation is rather dire for Sony.
> 
> This post is relevant to @Foxi4 too.



The entire point is that you've been bashing on Sony with an iron fist since the Vita came out while it's practically in the same situation as the 3DS at its point in its life span. But I don't remember the "it has no games" or other arguments against it from you when the 3DS was in that time point. The Vita hasn't had an E3 yet, it hasn't had a holiday season, but you're shooting it down before it can even take flight.

Personally I bought a Vita because I thought it had a very excellent launch line up and I knew I would be spending time collecting the launch games I wanted while new releases came out. I don't regret my purchase at all, I'm glad I bought the system and I'm glad I put a major investment in it.


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 1, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> soulx said:
> 
> 
> > My entire point with comparing the libraries was to say that Sony needed to announce more games for the Vita. Obviously given the amount of time the 3DS has been out, it will have the superior library but that should be obvious. I suppose I should wait until E3 to see if they announce anything but given the Vita's recent sales, the situation is rather dire for Sony.
> ...


Now iirc, wasn't you as well shooting down the 3ds at that point. (and a little bit now) I'm sure there people who bought 3ds felt the same way.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 1, 2012)

KingVamp said:


> Now iirc, wasn't you as well shooting down the 3ds at that point. (In a little bit now) I'm sure there people who bought 3ds felt the same way.



But that time has come to pass and I'm still unimpressed. It had its chance to fly and it's still shot down in my eyes.


----------



## emigre (Jun 1, 2012)

Was there really a demand for Steel Diver?


----------



## Fibrizo (Jun 1, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> KingVamp said:
> 
> 
> > Now iirc, wasn't you as well shooting down the 3ds at that point. (In a little bit now) I'm sure there people who bought 3ds felt the same way.
> ...



as down as the vita sales ?


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jun 1, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> soulx said:
> 
> 
> > My entire point with comparing the libraries was to say that Sony needed to announce more games for the Vita. Obviously given the amount of time the 3DS has been out, it will have the superior library but that should be obvious. I suppose I should wait until E3 to see if they announce anything but given the Vita's recent sales, the situation is rather dire for Sony.
> ...


The 3DS was not doing as bad as the Vita sales-wise. Sales were lacking but they certainly weren't similar to Vita sales. As a matter of fact, I did rant against the 3DS a couple of times facing buyers remorse since I bought one at launch. I'm not shooting it down but rather lamenting the fact that Sony doesn't seem to be doing anything to help the system success (yes I actually want the Vita to succeed, competition spurs innovation and it's a fine handheld).

I don't know, maybe Sony will announce tons of Vita titles and a small price-drop at E3 and the Vita will suddenly sell like crazy. It's just that at the _current point in time_, the future doesn't look bright. In the 3DS's case, I already knew that there were a ton of titles coming for it (E3 2010).

And you can't deny that you have a bias against Nintendo considering you were just as harsh on the 3DS at the same point in time (even when it was announced) and had numerous posts about how 3D is crap and a gimmick.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 1, 2012)

3D being crap and a gimmick is his personal opinion - he doesn't have to love all the features to like a system, neither does he have to hate all of them to dislike it - things are never black and white. Good games should remain good with or without the 3D - this alone makes 3D optional and for some a gimmick.


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 1, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> 3D being crap and a gimmick is his personal opinion - he doesn't have to love all the features to like a system, neither does he have to hate all of them to dislike it - things are never black and white. Good games should remain good with or without the 3D - this alone makes 3D optional and for some a gimmick.


Could that same arguement be said about the oled? The games would have remain good with or without it.
That said, I still believe the 3d awesome and it really adds to games. Like KI,if I didn't have to, I never would turn the 3d off.
I believe the 3d looks way better than it normal flatness.  That and it helps your eyes lock on and see enemies quicker coming from the background.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 1, 2012)

KingVamp said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > 3D being crap and a gimmick is his personal opinion - he doesn't have to love all the features to like a system, neither does he have to hate all of them to dislike it - things are never black and white. Good games should remain good with or without the 3D - this alone makes 3D optional and for some a gimmick.
> ...


OLED is not exactly a feature of the games while the 3D is, but for the sake of the argument I'll say "yes", any typically hardware-dependent mechanic should not cloud judgement when it comes to games.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 1, 2012)

soulx said:


> The 3DS was not doing as bad as the Vita sales-wise. Sales were lacking but they certainly weren't similar to Vita sales. As a matter of fact, I did rant against the 3DS a couple of times facing buyers remorse since I bought one at launch. I'm not shooting it down but rather lamenting the fact that Sony doesn't seem to be doing anything to help the system success (yes I actually want the Vita to succeed, competition spurs innovation and it's a fine handheld).
> 
> I don't know, maybe Sony will announce tons of Vita titles and a small price-drop at E3 and the Vita will suddenly sell like crazy. It's just that at the _current point in time_, the future doesn't look bright. In the 3DS's case, I already knew that there were a ton of titles coming for it (E3 2010).
> 
> And you can't deny that you have a bias against Nintendo considering you were just as harsh on the 3DS at the same point in time (even when it was announced) and had numerous posts about how 3D is crap and a gimmick.



The 3DS also wasn't competing against a cheaper competitor.

And yeah, I'm harsh on the 3DS because I think 3D is still crap and a gimmick. It's certainly not perfect on the 3DS either. I'd rather them focus on things other than cheap visual effects. At least when I get the "Vita experience" a lot of its visual pros (its graphics and OLED screen) are just second nature. The 3DS is just 3D centered and I really don't like it.


----------



## chris888222 (Jun 2, 2012)

Personally I find the main reason why it's called 'late' is because of the fact that YouTube is already on 98% of current devices.

About Sony and Nintendo focusing on this or that, just shut up. Both companies focus on games and features. If not, the 3DS won't have Netflix or the upcoming Hulu Plus, the Vita won't have Skype or YouTube.

And Guild, I can choose to say that the Vita has a ultra gimmicky touch rear which definitely motivates intuitive gameplay all day. Seriously, this is about YT on Vita, who the hell got the 3DS involved?


----------



## machomuu (Jun 2, 2012)

Seriously, 6 pages and all of them about 3DS vs Vita?



Spoiler


----------



## Dingoo-fan 32 (Jun 2, 2012)

A flash player would be useful too. There are some video sites that are based in flash

(assuming this is a HTML5 based player)


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 2, 2012)

Dingoo-fan 32 said:


> A flash player would be useful too. There are some video sites that are based in flash
> 
> (assuming this is a HTML5 based player)


Mobile Flash has been discontinued, HTML5 will probably be gradually introduced into the built-in browser.


----------



## machomuu (Jun 2, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Dingoo-fan 32 said:
> 
> 
> > A flash player would be useful too. There are some video sites that are based in flash
> ...


Is it easier/liter than Flash in terms of handheld and mobile devices?


----------



## Dingoo-fan 32 (Jun 2, 2012)

machomuu said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > Dingoo-fan 32 said:
> ...



Yup, flash is a bit "heavy" for mobile devices


----------



## Gahars (Jun 2, 2012)

I love GBAtemp; we find something to complain about in every nugget of good news.


----------



## Dingoo-fan 32 (Jun 2, 2012)

Gahars said:


> I love GBAtemp; we find something to complain about in every nugget of good news.



This is one of the GBAtemp trademarks


----------



## DiscostewSM (Jun 2, 2012)

**Find Vita thread**
**Also find 5+ pages of warmongering on both sides**


----------

